# My new bike room project



## npence (Dec 15, 2012)

Well I bought a new house and my wife let me have one room in the basement for my bikes. So this is my new project never had any bikes in my house before and surprised my wife is allowing it. This is what I have to work with. I plan on getting at least 8 bikes mounted on the wall and should have room on the floor to display a few more. And a little work area to tinker around. If you have any ideas on how to better display the bikes and save some room let me know.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 15, 2012)

That room is huge!.
I have had the same question for weeks, on ideas for storing bikes and leaving room to work in.
So I decided to make a tall enough ceiling under the lofts in my new workshop, to hang completed bikes and then stjll have room to still have room under them for more bikes that are used and under more further projects.

Thats great when the better half surprises us every now and then. Be sure to get her something nice for xmas.

Here is my recent pictures of my workshop. Doors need hanging and then the lofts and workbenches plywood.
Sorry for highjacking this thread...but Im interested in the storage ideas forthcoming too.













Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vontrike (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice room. Very nice of your wife to let you have room inside. Now all you have to do is send her away for the weekend. [somewhere nice] Then, have some friends over and move the wall of your room outward, thus expanding your space. A little trim and paint work and you are good. ha ha.


----------



## slick (Dec 15, 2012)

1st thing you gotta do is install a flat screen on that wall mount and a fridge full of beer! Then when you run out of room just ship the bikes to my house. HAHA!! Nice shop space buddy. I had 35 bikes in my room in back just parked side by side at a slight angle so i can still roll them out to ride. My room looks a bit smaller then yours too. Shouldn't be a problem?


----------



## OldRider (Dec 15, 2012)

Great room Nate! Just one thing........I'd lose the carpeting, it will get grungy and dirty pretty quick.


----------



## npence (Dec 15, 2012)

Flat screen is in the works and the carpet is going to be covered with those foam tile pieces seen in work out rooms. Going to try different ways to mount the bikes in the room this week. Hopefully I figure out something I like.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 15, 2012)

remove the drop ceiling and you'll have more height possible to hang them from the ceiling and from the walls


----------



## npence (Dec 16, 2012)

I thought of that but removing the ceiling will only gain about 2" not worth tearing it out.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 16, 2012)

Once they get into the house it's all over...

I'd ditch the ceiling anyway. Lots of good display space up there.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's my solution to maximize my storage space.  Now I can pick out a bike like I was picking out a coat to wear!


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 2, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Here's my solution to maximize my storage space.  Now I can pick out a bike like I was picking out a coat to wear!




That's a great way to maximize storage space. 

I noticed that you have so many lined up side by side.
Did you remove the tanks ?
My bikes have tanks & they weight up to 70 lbs.
Thanks.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 3, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Here's my solution to maximize my storage space.  Now I can pick out a bike like I was picking out a coat to wear!




Now that is a closet. Interesting way to store a large number of bikes.
Do you also have a bracing for the rear tires as well that secures the rear of bikes?
It might be a kickstand l see in the top pic.

Thanks for showing this settup.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JOEL (Jan 3, 2013)

I like the bike hanger. What did you make the hooks out of?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 3, 2013)

I just bent up some 3/16 diameter plated rod that I bought @ the hardware store,  It takes about 18" per hook.  I put a loop on one end and a hook on the other, twisted 90 degrees to the loop.  If I were to do it over I would try to find some beefier brackets and use fewer of them mounted to a sheet of plywood so I would have more room between brackets to slide them around.  I don't have any tank bikes up there but you shouldn't need to remove tanks for this to work.  Just take off the pedals and turn the bars.  I can easily hold about 25 bikes in 10' of wall space.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 3, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Here's my solution to maximize my storage space.  Now I can pick out a bike like I was picking out a coat to wear!




Nice idea, that's how I hang my wheels....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 3, 2013)

*WOW - Those are some strong wall brackets - a lot of weight on them*



bikewhorder said:


> Here's my solution to maximize my storage space.  Now I can pick out a bike like I was picking out a coat to wear!




Very impressive -- the wall/shelf brackets must be really strong since each bicycle is at least 50 pounds - I have been forced to figure out my garage this last month due to my water heater bursting while I was on our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride last month -- so this give me some ideas -- thanks for sharing -- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jan 3, 2013)

*The Wall Space Conservation Award Goes To....*

BIKEWHORDER.  What a great idea.  Tons of bikes hanging in a minimal amout of space.  Good job.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 3, 2013)

bikeboy1340 said:


> BIKEWHORDER.  What a great idea.  Tons of bikes hanging in a minimal amout of space.  Good job.




Thank you! Thank you! You know I really hadn't prepared a speech for tonight's event...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 3, 2013)

bikeboy1340 said:


> BIKEWHORDER.  What a great idea.  Tons of bikes hanging in a minimal amout of space.  Good job.




Actually the award goes to cruiserbikekid (see post #27)
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...HE-BIKE-SHOP-YOURS!/page3&highlight=workspace


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 3, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Actually the award goes to cruiserbikekid (see post #27)
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...HE-BIKE-SHOP-YOURS!/page3&highlight=workspace




Oh That's just like you to try to ruin my special day!  I don't see any judge credentials with your user ID.  Judges, can we get a ruling on this matter? Judges...?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 3, 2013)

Even if I am stripped of my award at least I can take some solace in the fact that I'm doing way better than this cabe member from post 93 in the same thread

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...E-BIKE-SHOP-YOURS!/page10&highlight=workspace 

look at that, three bikes? pathetic....


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 3, 2013)

lol, but his wall is more valuable than your wall! 

The Bike closet is brilliant! I was thinking there is about 750-1000 lbs of bikes in your pic! That top wood/Brackets must be strong. 

I would just wing the speech, Bikewhorder!


----------



## slick (Jan 3, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Here's my solution to maximize my storage space.  Now I can pick out a bike like I was picking out a coat to wear!




DUDE!!! I can't beleive you have all those bikes hanging on there? Those closet rod brackets don't seem that strong if they are the same ones i've seen at Home Depot. And each one appears to be bolted to every stud in the wall though right? What's supporting the shelf above it?? 

Not knocking it at all. I'm very impressed but scared at the same time. That is a lot of weight hanging there. I'd be afraid the ear holding the pipe onto the closet rod brackets doesn't fold open and the rod fall off and...... You definately win the award for organization and massive amounts of bikes in one spot! :eek:


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 3, 2013)

slick said:


> DUDE!!! I can't beleive you have all those bikes hanging on there? Those closet rod brackets don't seem that strong if they are the same ones i've seen at Home Depot. And each one appears to be bolted to every stud in the wall though right? What's supporting the shelf above it??
> 
> Not knocking it at all. I'm very impressed but scared at the same time. That is a lot of weight hanging there. I'd be afraid the ear holding the pipe onto the closet rod brackets doesn't fold open and the rod fall off and...... You definately win the award for organization and massive amounts of bikes in one spot! :eek:




Don't be Skeerd, Its plenty strong.  There's 8 brackets holding up the pipe.  Do you how much force it would take to bend all 8 at the same time? Me neither, but i'm sure its a lot.  Yes  they are bolted to the studs and the top shelf is supported by the bracket which is a triangle, so its like indestructible.  I was enrolled in the engineering program for my first semester of college so I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 4, 2013)

*brackets*

I looked at these brackets at Menards last night, they hold 400 lbs per pair. Or about 8 bikes worth of weight.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, I built a shed in 06 just for bikes...



But, moved in 08, and have a whole basement! Still, I figured mobile racks would be even better...


----------



## gtflyte (Jan 5, 2013)

Great idea Adam with the mobile racks thanks for sharing the Idea. Ok if I use the  idea?I  use wood and those type of hooks but a fixed version never thought about on wheels.That,s a great way to make more work space when needed in the garage,just push them out on the driveway. Im working on my garage at the moment just had it insulated so I will have more space to work on bikes.Right now I store every thing in the basement   Like they say once the bikes  make in the house its all over.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 5, 2013)

gtflyte said:


> Great idea Adam with the mobile racks thanks for sharing the Idea. Ok if I use the  idea?I  use wood and those type of hooks but a fixed version never thought about on wheels.That,s a great way to make more work space when needed in the garage,just push them out on the driveway. Im working on my garage at the moment just had it insulated so I will have more space to work on bikes.Right now I store every thing in the basement   Like they say once the bikes  make in the house its all over.
> View attachment 79301




GT, what is that CCM hanging there at the front of the line? Can't tell for sure, is it a Flyte?


----------



## gtflyte (Jan 5, 2013)

OldRider said:


> GT, what is that CCM hanging there at the front of the line? Can't tell for sure, is it a Flyte?



 Yaa its a 36


----------

